# Can i turn my phone into a wireless router?



## tmw4000 (Aug 2, 2009)

i have a sony erricson xperia pro with fido. with a data plan, i can use my phone to create a wifi access point, or usb it to my computer to tether internet access. but my aunt and uncle are signing up for light high speed internet, but they dont want to pay for a wifi router. if there any way i can usb the phone to a computer on the internet, and it would get the internet for its router thing from the computer instead of my cell network?will root if nessesary. but if its long and complicated, i wont bother. i dont wana bother buying a router sine im only here for another month and a half, but i need wifi to connect my ipad. and its annoying using my laptop right by the router. the phone could be connected to another computer, not my laptop. thx for any help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The only way to make this a possible though is if you have a unlimited data plan. Creating a Wifi from your phone will drain your data plan in days.


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

tmw4000 said:


> i have a sony erricson xperia pro with fido. with a data plan, i can use my phone to create a wifi access point, or usb it to my computer to tether internet access. but my aunt and uncle are signing up for light high speed internet, but they dont want to pay for a wifi router. if there any way i can usb the phone to a computer on the internet, and it would get the internet for its router thing from the computer instead of my cell network?will root if nessesary. but if its long and complicated, i wont bother. i dont wana bother buying a router sine im only here for another month and a half, but i need wifi to connect my ipad. and its annoying using my laptop right by the router. the phone could be connected to another computer, not my laptop. thx for any help.


Well seems like you want your pc's internet on phone and then share it via WiFi

You can use "reverse tethering"

This article may help

www.androidauthority.com/reverse-tether-app-review-82527/


----------

